# Looking for number FIVE



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in search of the five largest cichlids in the world. The first four are easy:

Emporer 
Peacock Bass 
Dovii 
Umbee

But who is number five? I'm interested in length and am tired of doing research on the subject.

So....... Who holds the number five position? Could it be a jaguar? Perhaps a tilapia? Maybe....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

using fishbase, they rank as following.

Cichla temensis Max size 99.0 cm TL 12.2kg

Cichla ocellaris Max size 74.0 cm TL 6.8kg

Parachromis dovii Max size 72cm TL 6.8kg

Boulengerochromis microlepis Max size 65cm TL 4.5kg

Oreochromis niloticus Max size 60.0 cm SL 4.3kg

Parachromis managuensis Max size 55cm TL 1.5kg

Caquetaia umbrifera Max size 47.5 cm SL (elsewhere says 60cm)


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

I like how you put Boulengerochromis microlepis on top. You know your place.

How would Oreochromis tanganicae rank?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

eric said:


> I like how you put Boulengerochromis microlepis on top. You know your place.
> 
> How would Oreochromis tanganicae rank?


Oreochromis tanganicae Max length : 42.0 cm SL

I know that the SL/TL recorded by fishbase can vary (note the difference in umbees) however they are accurate measurements, and not in "man inchs"......


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

So what I was thinking was correct. A tilapia and jag round out the top cichlids... I always forget about fish base... :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't forget _Amphilophus chancho_ ... while not larger enough to challenge for the top, they beat the jags out by a couple of inches.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmn..... I wonder how large I can grow my Amphilophus flaveolas....


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

fishbase is not so reliable.
type in a bunch of fish and the sizes are off.

they list max size of frontosa at 12.9 inches, and Midas at 9.4 inch.
many of us have had frontosa and midas bigger than that.

so though fishbase is useful, its not THE source to go to.

You could go by world record catches, i think the record for Cichla is 39 and the world record for Emperor's is 31 inches.
But i think there are more pro anglers searching for a world record cichla than there are pro anglers fishing Emperors, so more chance for a larger Cichla.

I have swam with 36 inch Emperors, so the record is only what has been caught and measured, im pretty sure there is a 40 inch Emperor out there, and a bigger Cichla for that matter.

Nevertheless, id not go by the sizes of fishbase.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

tirzo13 said:


> i think there are more pro anglers searching for a world record cichla than there are pro anglers fishing Emperors, so more chance for a larger Cichla.


I would think your right. Even on line there are lot's of pictures of 'trophy' cichla caught by anglers and not too many of emperors.

I also think that the size of the fish is it's weight; not so much it's length.

#1. The largest cichlid I can find is _Parachromis dovii_http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Parachromis dovii/show Record is 31 lbs. and a rod and reel record of 26 lbs.

Next #2. _Cichla orinocensis_ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla orinocensis/show Record 22 lbs. and rod and reel record of 16 lbs.

#3.Tie. _Oreochromis niloticus_http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Oreochromis niloticus/show Record 19 lbs. 13 oz. and rod and reel record of 13 lbs. 
_Cichla monoculus_http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla monoculus/show Record of 19 lbs. 13 oz. and rod and reel record of 10 lbs.

#5. _Parachromis managuense_http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Parachromis managuensis/show record of 15 lbs. and rod and reel record of 3 lbs. 11 oz.

#6.Tie. _Cichla mirianae_http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla mirianae/show Rod and reel record of 13 lbs. 8 oz.
_Serranochromis robustus_ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Serranochromis robustus/show Record of 13 lbs. 8oz. and rod and reel record of 7 lbs. 15 oz.

#8._Cichla ocellaris _http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla ocellaris/show Rod and reel record of 12 lbs. 9 oz.

#9._Cichla intermedia_ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla intermedia/show record of 12 lbs. 2 oz. and rod and reel record of 8 lbs. 8 oz.

#10. Tie. _Boulengerochromis microlepis_ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Boulengerochromis microlepis/show Rod and reel record of 11 lbs.
_Oreochromis andersonii _ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Oreochromis andersonii/show record of 11 lbs. and a rod and reel record of 10 lbs. 6 oz.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops! I missed 3 BIG cichlids from South America.
#1 is _Cichla temensis_ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla temensis/show World record of 44 lbs.! Rod and reel record of 29 lbs., 43 inches.

#3 is _Caquetaia umbrifera_ http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Caquetaia umbrifera/show Record of 27 lbs. and a rod and reel record of 10 lbs. 8 oz.

#4 is _Cichla pinima_http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Cichla pinima/show Rod and reel record of 24 lbs. 7 oz.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

those are some large/big fish!


----------

